# Feeding curly wing flies?



## Justin (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi all,

Is there a simple food that I can use to feed curly wing flies?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## julian camilo (Jul 30, 2006)

honey is good. honey-soaked bread prevents sticky mishaps from having just honey.


----------



## bruty2fruity (Aug 1, 2006)

also white fine sugar granules and yeast - they love it. just dampen it down a bit worked for a culture of flies i had for 4 WEEKS


----------

